# Flowering aponogenton crispus



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.plantica.com/images/Flower/Flower.jpg

so.. this plant has flowered... anyone know what i'm supposed to do? the flower is above the water.. i guess i'm supposed to pollinate it?

is there a way to cultivate the seeds?

thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/plants/cripus.php
I let the bulbs drop into the aquarium bottom and they did well from there.
Grab a small paint brush and make like a bee . Good luck


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OH that's pretty awesome! yeah polinate with a brush.


----------

